# Ridge Monkey Meals



## Welsh will (May 16, 2018)

Well just got myself a Ridge Monkey ready for our off end of next week up Scotland West coast. Intentions are that it will save space As Well as having a lid  keep things tidy. 
Just asking if anybody uses one and any straightforeward meal suggestions that were a sucess in it Please guys. Don't really want it just to cook a fry up every day


----------



## carol (May 16, 2018)

When I was away in Spain and Portugal I used it to cook chicken thighs - really juicy - but don't do what I did. I stupidly thought I could just turn the monkey over to cook both sides ... lots of juice came out and I nearly set my van on fire. Ok to do when you're making toasted sandwiches or wraps though.


----------



## Welsh will (May 16, 2018)

carol said:


> When I was away in Spain and Portugal I used it to cook chicken thighs - really juicy - but don't do what I did. I stupidly thought I could just turn the monkey over to cook both sides ... lots of juice came out and I nearly set my van on fire. Ok to do when you're making toasted sandwiches or wraps though.



Thanks for that bit of advice, you do get the impression that you can turn it over. Defiantly won't now you have high lighted your near disaster. Glad it worked for your chicken though.


----------



## carol (May 16, 2018)

I'm sure you can for some things but it's not watertight so obviously not things that give off fat/juices.


----------



## Robmac (May 16, 2018)

I've used one for years.

Google 'Ridge Monkey' and look at the videos on Youtube, there are quite a few recipes shown there.


----------



## Welsh will (May 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've used one for years.
> 
> Google 'Ridge Monkey' and look at the videos on Youtube, there are quite a few recipes shown there.


Yes il do that, thanks Rob......seem to watch more You Tube stuff since started my van conversion than I do normally tv haha. A lot of good stuff on there. 
Obviously if you have used one for years they must be pretty handy.


----------



## Robmac (May 16, 2018)

Welsh will said:


> Yes il do that, thanks Rob......seem to watch more You Tube stuff since started my van conversion than I do normally tv haha. A lot of good stuff on there.
> Obviously if you have used one for years they must be pretty handy.



I'm also a keen angler Will. 

Having hot food on the river bank, especially when night fishing, makes the whole trip a lot more enjoyable and the Ridge Monkey is a simple solution. My latest one even came with plastic utensils which store inside it.

Wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## Welsh will (May 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I'm also a keen angler Will.
> 
> Having hot food on the river bank, especially when night fishing, makes the whole trip a lot more enjoyable and the Ridge Monkey is a simple solution. My latest one even came with plastic utensils which store inside it.
> 
> Wouldn't be without one now.


Yes that's the one we have. It says XL but would hate to see small! It be fine just for the 2 of us though. Think it was designed for Anglers originally. Just checked You Tube now and as you say loads of good recipes on there, so thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Herbenny (May 16, 2018)

I had never heard of them before ...another item to add to my 'stuff' ... who says camping food has to be boring !! 

Found this on youtube thanks Rob 

YouTube


----------



## izwozral (May 16, 2018)

Cooked steak, mushrooms, onions and green beans last night in my TF Gear (like Ridge Monkey), there was a fair bit of juice but no spillage. Flicked it over quickly every couple of minutes. Delicious.
You could add some bread or that pre cooked rice in a pouch to soak up excess juice. You could also use those roasting bags I guess?


----------



## Robmac (May 16, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> I had never heard of them before ...another item to add to my 'stuff' ... who says camping food has to be boring !!
> 
> Found this on youtube thanks Rob
> 
> YouTube



Mine's a smaller version than the connect combi set Jac;

RidgeMonkey 'Deep Fill' Sandwich Toaster | Summerlands Tackle

Essentially a toasted sandwich maker, but can be used for so much more.


----------



## Robmac (May 16, 2018)

This is the sort of thing I would cook on the river bank on a cold winter's night;

YouTube

Quick and easy comfort food!


----------



## Jillygumbo (May 16, 2018)

carol said:


> When I was away in Spain and Portugal I used it to cook chicken thighs - really juicy - but don't do what I did. I stupidly thought I could just turn the monkey over to cook both sides ... lots of juice came out and I nearly set my van on fire. Ok to do when you're making toasted sandwiches or wraps though.



The trick is to turn it really quickly! Still a bit of leakage but manageable.


----------



## Jillygumbo (May 16, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> I had never heard of them before ...another item to add to my 'stuff' ... who says camping food has to be boring !!
> 
> Found this on youtube thanks Rob
> 
> YouTube




Go Outdoors have a 'similar' on sale at £10 at the moment - XL size. I picked one up last night.


----------



## Jillygumbo (May 16, 2018)

They are excellent for omelettes, toasties, fry ups, and cook an excellent steak - beeeuuuutiful!

Terri cooked a bread and butter pudding in hers!


----------



## Welsh will (May 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> This is the sort of thing I would cook on the river bank on a cold winter's night;
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Quick and easy comfort food!


Now that does look nice and simple! Mmmmm!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 16, 2018)

Jillygumbo said:


> Go Outdoors have a 'similar' on sale at £10 at the moment - XL size. I picked one up last night.



What would I find it under on their web site please?

Sorry found it by searching for Sandwich Toaster

Now I've ordered one - free delivery if you use the code FISHING.
Happy Bunny


----------



## dij260 (May 16, 2018)

*Ridge Monkey*



I removed the pins from the hinged lid and replaced them with clevis pins (eBay) & R clips (Amazon) so it now splits into two separate pieces  - "hey presto" two pans!


----------



## notthreebad (Jul 7, 2018)

*Also*



Jillygumbo said:


> The trick is to turn it really quickly! Still a bit of leakage but manageable.



I hold the ridge monkey over a plate when turning.


----------



## harrow (Jul 7, 2018)

Welsh will said:


> Well just got myself a Ridge Monkey ready for our off end of next week up Scotland West coast. Intentions are that it will save space As Well as having a lid  keep things tidy.
> Just asking if anybody uses one and any straightforeward meal suggestions that were a sucess in it Please guys. Don't really want it just to cook a fry up every day



Well you could turn a ridge monkey over but take it off the flames and turn it over outside


----------



## bazzybabes (Jul 31, 2018)

*New Ridge Monkey XL - 29.99 includes delivery*

Comes complete with accessories and containing bag. Removable handles fit inside with accessories, so now very compact.

New Ridgemonkey Ridge Monkey Connect Compact Toaster Standard / XL Carp Fishing  | eBay


----------



## carol (Oct 28, 2019)

I recently made some brownies in the monkey - a packet of brownie mix from Lidl - sadly they’ve either run out or stopped selling it.


----------



## Caz (Oct 28, 2019)

Potato wedges and fishfingers - yummy.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Oct 29, 2019)

NB. do remember to keep the heat very low. It is aluminium and transfers heat very well. It is designed for small camping stoves on windy river banks


----------



## Welsh will (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks guys for the added recipes. Since posting this have used it many times and is a valuable part of our kit not taking up to much room. Favourite recipe for us on a cold day...Corn beef hash. Tin of corn beef, chopped onions,fresh pre made mash just to save time and some grated cheese. All goes in to same pan with cheese last....proper belly warmer haha


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 3, 2019)

I have one of the smaller individual deep toastier models. I cook almost anything that you would fry in mine when I am alone in the van, it isn’t big enough for two at the same time. I cut up pizzas to fit and heat those up in it as well. Have even toasted crumpets on the hob, those big crumpets fit in nicely. Oh yes, makes great toastier as well


----------



## Caz (Nov 3, 2019)

Omelettes.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 3, 2019)

Also very good for reviving ciabbata rolls etc. Nice and toasted on the outside and freshened up on the inside.


----------

